# African Dwarf Frogs



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey everyone. 

I just came home after being gone for two days, I left my aquarium lights off (I just got new ones and was to afraid to leave them on for to long incase they over heat) And the first thing I noticed was that the bottom of my ADFs feet are red :? And somewhat on his legs and belly, I have two, and its only this one showing these symptoms. Any ideas?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok so now he looks like he has a sore with some fuzz on his back, how do you go about treating ADFs? This is my first one, I did a water change last night and filled up with some stress coat just incase that would help, and since I've woken up this morning I used some melafix. I'll try to get a picture asap but I think my cameras broken. Water stats are ammonia 0ppm, nitrites 0ppm, and nitrates are 20ppm. Its a 20 gallon with 5 platys 2 african dwarf frogs, and 1 cory cat. Thanks for any advice, I'll get pictures later tonight I hope.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm not really sure why I posted here, I'm moving onto the disease area.


----------

